# Where can I find a used truck cap?



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

OK, I know icefishing might not be the best forum to post this but the closest thing I could find was 4-wheeling and since many of you might have caps to protect your shanties and ice-gear (one of the many reasons I need one) and a lot of people check this forum this time of year, I thought I might give it a shot. Does anyone know where I can find a used, full-sized truck cap for a 2007 Ram (2002-2008). Not too much on Ebay. I'm in the Ann Arbor/Dexter area. Thanks.

-Gutz


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep an eye on craigslits and maybe post something on there its free and I think they have a wanted section


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

A few years ago, I was driving past a car dealership & noticed one on a truck in the used lot. I stopped in and asked if they would sell it. I got a fair deal.
Something to try.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I was going to suggest something similar to what krt said. Usually, a person with a truck for sale will not get much more with or without the cap on it. Look through the classifieds and auto swappers and try to find a truck with a cap you are looking for on it. Might have to call a few people before you find someone willing to deal, but its worth a shot. Either that or you could drive down to Indiana where they manufacture a lot of caps and trailers and get a good price.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Almost any good size auto salvage yard that handles auto accidents have them................

Lots of totaled vehicles that have no rear end damage..........

You'd be surprised how reasonable they let them go for, especially if you find one that lets you remove it yourself.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd second craigslist.org, that where I sold my truck cap and it took less than a week.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

"auto & rv" books usually have a section for them.


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Call a truck cap (or accessories) place that sells them and ask if they have any used or "seconds" caps. When I went to price one at Astro they wanted $1,200.00 :yikes: 

I didn't want to pay that much and asked if they had any used ones and got one $350.00 out the door. The only problem was the locks on the handles didn't work. 

Worth a try. It worked for me!


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Good ideas. Thanks.

-Gutz


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

car dealerships...they take trade ins with toppers and the 1st thing they do is take off the topper. you ca get em cheap.. don't worry about color you can repaint them to match truck at most bump shops


----------



## shockwaves (Jan 4, 2008)

try jasper camper sales in jasper mi, they may have something or be able to steer you in the right direction. 517-4363770


----------



## nelsonk44215 (Sep 13, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> Almost any good size auto salvage yard that handles auto accidents have them................
> 
> Lots of totaled vehicles that have no rear end damage..........
> 
> You'd be surprised how reasonable they let them go for, especially if you find one that lets you remove it yourself.


I found one for my 03 chevy at a junk yard. Fiberglass and good shape except for a broken side window. Cost me $85 for the topper and $60 for a tempered window, so all-and-all I got a $1,600 topper for $145!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you loooking for a pretty one, or just one to protect your crap? What are the dimensions?


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Most of my stuff is function rather than form but my truck is still pretty so I'm looking for a pretty cap to match. 8' bed. Only have 8k on the truck and could have it for another 10 years so I'd like to get something matching. Basically, it just needs to be in one piece and I'll get it painted if I find a good deal on one. Other than that I need vented windows so I can sleep in there, which I do from mid-March to late-November (or early Jan this year) and has to lock so I can put my crap in there. Had a Dakota with a cap but totaled it (not my fault). Bought the Ram about 6mos ago and finally put some scratch together to get a cap/got sick of clearing snow out of the clam and got my lantern stolen. Haven't had a truck without a cap for awhile and forgot how useless they can be to me. Had to dig through a foot of snow to find my tow straps a few weeks ago and I don't even like to keep them or other goodies like jumper cables in there which sort of defeats the purpose of having all the room of an 8' bed, IMO.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

i made the mistake of sleeping in a truck once, coooooold 

i much prefer the ground with a rain fly and a foam pad


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i have a bright red one (aluminum).....ill get rid of cheap its for 8ft bed came off a chevy truck.....Im me is some one has use for it


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

snowman11 said:


> i made the mistake of sleeping in a truck once, coooooold
> 
> i much prefer the ground with a rain fly and a foam pad


I toss down a foam or air pad. If I have time, I'll set up a tent but a lot of the time I'm heading up north and behind schedule. I roll in to some campsite in the middle of the night with my headlights off, having to get up before the sun to get on the river and just catch a few z's in the bed. It's a secondary use. Mainly I need the cap for keeping things safe and dry.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I have a black fiberglass, with tinted windows,new pistons, lock works


----------



## ccrider (Oct 9, 2021)

Gutz said:


> OK, I know icefishing might not be the best forum to post this but the closest thing I could find was 4-wheeling and since many of you might have caps to protect your shanties and ice-gear (one of the many reasons I need one) and lot of people check this forum this time of year, I thought I might give it a shot. Does anyone know where I can find a used, full-sized truck cap for a 2007 Ram (2002-2008). Not too much on Ebay. I'm in the Ann Arbor/Dexter area. Thanks.
> 
> -Gutz


----------

